# Dudas sobre el impuesto de sucesiones



## juanoski (5 Ene 2013)

Hola, mi padre ha fallecido recientemente y tengo mil dudas respecto a los pasos a seguir y la forma menos onerosa de arreglar el papeleo. Voy a intentar plantear mis dudas esquemáticamente:
-Mis padres hicieron testamento hace varios años, uno en favor del otro, hasta el fallecimiento del segundo cónyuge, cuando se repartiría la herencia a partes iguales entre los tres hijos. Hablamos de bienes gananciales.
-Mi hermana murió hace unos años. Del papeleo se encargó Sta. Lucía, aunque poco había que hacer, porque era paralítica cerebral y vivía con mis padres. Entiendo que aun fallecida sigue constando en el testamento. Seguimos vivos mi madre, mi hermano y yo.
-Tras la muerte de mi padre, Sta. Lucía nos informa que se encargará de todo, pero no lo veo claro y en cualquier caso quiero estar encima para intentar pagar lo menos posible a Hacienda (desafortunadamente tengo tiempo de sobra).
-Mis padres tienen un piso (+/- 300.000€ precio actual de mercado) y varias cuentas corrientes y depósitos por un valor ligeramente superior a 200.000€. Ni coche ni deudas. 

Y aquí van las dudas:
1.Impuesto de sucesiones. ¿Qué pasos tengo que seguir? ¿Cuánto tendríamos que pagar aproximadamente si vivimos en Andalucía? ¿Cómo pagar lo menos posible? ¿A quién de nosotros le corresponde pagar?
2.Cuentas corrientes. Tenemos acceso a algunas pero no a otras. En cualquier caso entiendo que sacar dinero de ellas tras el óbito de mi padre no es muy inteligente, porque se tendrá en cuenta el saldo en el día del fallecimiento. ¿Es correcto? ¿Qué tendría que hacer para anular las cuentas de mi padre o ponerlas a nombre de mi madre?
3.Tributaciones posteriores. Después de pagar el impuesto de sucesiones, ¿Hay que tributar por el IRPF en la declaración de la renta? ¿Qué pasará cuando muera mi madre? ¿Tendremos que volver a tributar? …
4.A pesar del testamento, ¿el dinero de las cuentas corrientes puede dividirse entre mi madre y los hijos? No así la vivienda que está claro que la usaría mi madre (lo digo porque al estar circunstancialmente parado este año, pagaría menos IRPF por la sucesión).
5.Hermana fallecida. Me imagino que habrá que aportar su certificado de defunción en los trámites del impuesto, pero… ¿Cómo influiría esto en todo el proceso? Como digo era paralítica cerebral y no tenía descendencia ni bien alguno.
Bueno, es una parrafada gordísima pero después de varios días buceando por Internet sigo con las mismas dudas que al principio.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## moskito (5 Ene 2013)

Quizás lo mejor es consultar un abogado.
No te fíes de un foro anónimo de internet aunque siempre vaya bien algún consejo.

Ánimos y suerte.


----------



## manijero (5 Ene 2013)

Yo tambien te recomiendo que contrates a un abogado.
De todas formas creo que de impuesto de sucesiones no tendreis que pagar nada.
Si valoras el patrimonio de tus padres en unos 500.000€, la mitad es de tu madre, por lo que habría que repartir 250.000 entre los 2 hermanos.
Cada hijo puede heredar hasta 175.000€ libres (creo), por lo que no tendreis que pagar nada por impuesto de sucesion.
Tendreis que pagar por la escritura de adjudicación de herencia y por la posible plusvalia del piso.
Como te digo te recomiendo que contrates a un abogado, mi padre también murió recientemente y es lo que hicimos.
Ánimo, siempre hay alguien en la familia al que le toca tratar estos temas tan indeseables.


----------



## Carrilet (5 Ene 2013)

Hay que seguir estos pasos.

1 Certificado de defunción (registro civil) Ignoro el coste, en mi caso me lo tramitó la funeraria

2 Certificado de últimas voluntades y certificado de seguros. El coste total no llega a los 20 euros. Se baja de internet la carta de pago, se rellena, se paga en una entidad financiera y se envia por correo, a la dirección de Madrid que se indica. En poco más de dos semanas los tienes en casa.

3 Certificado de la entidad financiera, de las cuentas, y movimientos del último año. Esto debería ser gratuito, al menos en mi caso lo fue.

4 Con todo eso en la mano, junto con las escrituras de los inmuebles propiedad del difunto, y el último testamento, se lleva a la notaría (si es la misma que la que hizo el último testamento, mejor, agiliza el trámite ya que parece ser que de lo contrario tienen que solicitar la información a la notaría del testamento y tal.

5 En cuatro días o así, se firma la escritura. Si en el testamento se fija que el heredero es el cónyuge, pues sólo tiene que firmar el cónyuge, que aceptaría la herencia, sin perjuicio de los derechos legitimarios y tal.

6 Una vez se tiene la escritura, que tendrá incorporados como documentos protocolizados todos los certificados que se aportaron y alguno más, como certificados catastrales de los inmuebles y quizá nota simple del registro de la propiedad, hay dos opciones

7 O se le encarga a la notaría que hagan ellos la gestión de la presentación en el impuesto de sucesiones y al registro de la propiedad, por lo que cobrarán un buen dinero, o se encarga uno mismo. 

En el caso de tu comunidad no lo se, pero en Cataluña, por internet pude bajarme un programa de ayuda para la liquidación del IS, que salió con cuota cero debido a los mínimos tan altos que han fijado para este impuesto. Se lleva a la oficina liquidadora de la comunidad autónoma la hoja de la liquidación, junto con el original y una copia de la escritura. Allí Sellan el original de la escritura, se quedan una copia y te dan una copia sellada de la liquidación, aunque sea de cuota cero.

Acto seguido, con la escritura original se va al registro de la propiedad para inscribirla. Esto en mi caso fue lo que más tardó, casi quince días. Cuando te llaman para recogerla, se paga y asunto acabado.

Coste Impuesto sucesiones, cero, coste notaría para un piso normalito y un par de cuentas bancarias, unos 500 creo recordar, el coste del registro de la propiedad, unos 200.

Una vez tienes la escritura original con el sello de la oficina liquidadora del sucesiones, puedes pedir a los bancos el dinero del difunto, que previamente habían "congelado".

Por último está el tema del IIVTNU, o la plusvalía municipal. En mi municipio, para las herencias, el plazo para autoliquidar es de seis meses, prorrogables pos otros seis más. Hay que aportar una copia simple de la escritura, te hacen la liquidación, la llevas a ingresar a la entidad que te indiquen y listo. Hay que estar atento a las posibles bonificaciones para el caso de que la finca que se hereda sea el domicilio habitual del heredero cónyuge.

Y ya está, parece muy complicado, pero no lo es.

PD El dinero y los bienes heredados, no se deben incluir en el IRPF como ganancias del año, pero sí los frutos que éstos hayan producido desde el fallecimiento del difunto hasta 31 de diciembre el año que se declare. Es decir se heredan 6000 €, pues no hay que declarar que se han ganado 6000, pero sí los intereses que hayan producido esos 6000 desde que se han adquirido (el día del fallecimiento) hasta fin de año.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (5 Ene 2013)

Lo mejor es que vayas a un abogado tanto el importe como la complejidad lo aconsejan. Te puedo ayudar la duda de tu hermana, al fallecer sus bienes y derechos pasaron a sus ascendentes (por no tener descndientes), por lo que entiendo que la parte que le correponde pasa a tu madre.


----------



## Mariah1985 (21 Jul 2016)

Buenas tardes,
En abril falleció mi abuelo y tenemos que hacer los modelos 650 y 660.
Siguen viviendo la cónyuge y dos hijas. 
Hemos solicitado el testamento y pone que es "testamento abierto" pero no entendemos que significa. Hemos leído por internet y veo que se trata de un testamento hecho de forma oral, pero no veo que haya escrito lo que se ha hablado en ningún lado. Hasta donde yo se mi abuelo dijo que se lo quedara todo mi abuela en vida y después pasara a las hijas. 
Teniendo en cuenta esto, tenemos varias dudas a la hora de rellenar el modelo 660. Lo estamos haciendo con el programa de ayuda PADIA.
Por un lado, no sabemos si la clase de declaración debería ser total o parcial.
Por otro, la vivienda que tiene es de bienes gananciales, por lo que en el porcentaje del bien inmueble hemos puesto 50% pero me gustaría confirmar si esto es correcto. También pusimos que se trataba de nuda propiedad y tampoco sabemos si estamos en lo cierto porque no entendemos completamente el término.
Lo mismo nos ocurre con la cuenta corriente.
En Hacienda nos dijeron que solamente hacia falta rellenar ciertos apartados, pero cuando fuimos a autoliquidar, nos salía una pantalla diciendo que alguno de los sujetos no tenían la "reducción variable". La verdad es que no sabíamos a que se refería, pero nos llevaba al apartado de "reducciones por beneficios fiscales", por lo que rellenamos ese apartado pero sin saber a que se refería no si estaba bien. En el concepto de la reducción pusimos "reducción variable" y en el sujeto pasivo a la cónyuge. Hicimos 2 líneas mas con las 2 hijas y en valor no pusimos nada porque no sabíamos, pero nos preguntó el programa si queríamos recalcular y dimos que si. Las casillas de los 3 sujetos pasivos se rellenaron solas, pero no sabemos si todo esto es correcto porque no entendemos lo de "reducción variable".
¿El caudal hereditario neto a repartir es el dinero que van a recibir por la herencia? ¿Sería a partes iguales?
Poniendo esto nos dejo autoliquidar y automáticamente se generaron los 3 modelos 650.
Los de las hijas no dieron problemas, pero en el de la cónyuge nos pedía rellenar las casillas 33, 37, 38 y 39.
Realmente no sabemos que debemos poner ahí. En las de las hijas aparece adquisición nuda propiedad automáticamente.
Por ultimo, los 3 modelos 650 pone un total a ingresar de 0€, pero no se si estará bien hecho.
Sin embargo, una cosa que nos extraño fue que en la base imponible de este modelo de las hijas es el mismo importe, pero el de la cónyuge es diferente, siendo bastante menor. Si sumamos las 3 bases imponibles es el mismo importe que el caudal hereditario neto a repartir. ¿Quiere decir que esa debería ser la repartición?
No se si me he explicado bien o si alguien puede ayudarme con estas dudas.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Un saludo.


----------



## djun (21 Jul 2016)

*Juanoski*, la orientación que te ha dado *Carrilet* es excelente. Imprímela y síguela al pie de la letra. 

Alguna otra duda te la pueden aclarar sin problemas y gratuitamente en la notaria a la que recurras. No debe haber mayores problemas. 

El dinero que tengáis en las cuentas bancarias no lo toquéis hasta que no tengáis las Escrituras de herencia y hayáis liquidado el impuesto de sucesiones. Este impuesto puede ser pequeño o puede ser de 0 euros pero hay que cumplimentar el impreso de liquidación.


----------



## Rendal (22 Jul 2016)

Carrilet dijo:


> Hay que seguir estos pasos.
> 
> 1 Certificado de defunción (registro civil) Ignoro el coste, en mi caso me lo tramitó la funeraria
> 
> ...



Una pregunta Carrilet, si este hombre decide no hacer escritura de herencia, que pasaría?


----------

